# What to Expect at Initial GI consult?



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

All - can someone give me an idea of what to expect from my initial GI consult? I've never been to a specialist and I'm apprehensive. What kind of tests are typical? Also, should I tell him I'm extremely depressed and anxious or is this something I tell my primary?Thanks for any help...Roo


----------



## 20702 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Roo,I went to a GI specialist for the first in May... It was a fairly routine exam starting with my medical history (what brought me to him) and reviewing my test results to date. As with any doctors visit-you should tell them "everything" because something you consider unrelated may be the "key" to figuring out what is going on. Test wise-he just felt my tummy and scheduled me for an endoscopy and colonscopy. Obviously your visit may be different from mine, but it certainly isn't something to be afraid of... Remember, you are paying him/her for a service-he/she is there for you and they are "just human"...Best wishes....


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

A run around, GI doctors are clowns whose Mds aren't worth the paper they are printed on, I have been seeing them for over a year, no change, clowns.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I've been to one, once, back about 2 years ago. I went in, and he asked me a whole bunch of questions like, do I have more pain around period time, morning or night, after eating, after a BM, etc..... Then he felt my stomch and scheduled me for a colonoscopy less than a week later. It was no big deal at all, and was relatively quick.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Tell that to the people who are being treated successully volatile.I would love for the moderator team to take a look into this posters vindictive nature. Volatile really isn't helping this forum at all right now.About the GI. My GI is SOOOO helpful and supportive. A bunch of questions will be asked, going over all your symptoms. He might even do a rectal exam to check for blood in your stool, which is my least favorite thing.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Volatile you really should stop being so negative. No-one wants to hear that NOTHING works. Something will work, it's just a trial and error process.Roo - You should be able to tell your GI all of the above. Depression and anxiety can be part and parcel of IBS, though may be treated by your primary doctor initially. My first trip was with a round of blood tests followed by Colonoscopy at a later date. Then pretty much back to see what works and what doesn't! It's a slow process, but you'll get there in the end. Let us know how you get on. Try not to worry, they're there to help you!


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks All - Oh, I don't like the rectal exam... but I do need the peace of mind of knowing what is wrong with me! Volatile, have you tried a different GI practitioner? I've had primaries that I did not like much --- been known to doctor-hop. Although I've found a great primary and she is a life saver and a great listener (which is soo important). I hope you can find one that will help you.Thanks All!Roo


----------

